# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  Best pvp bot ATM

## woesel

hello guys i wanna know what the best pvp bot is atm
i,m honorbuddy user but honorbuddy is not great pvp becuase al honorbuddy user do the same think at the same time in pvp ..

so what bot is good for pvp?



Kind of regards 
Woesel

----------


## ZidaneT

i had the same problem with hb, too obvious atm.

currently i'm using PQR. it's kinda like the combatbot in hb, but more configurable and has many more profiles. you do the moving around yourself, and let pqr do the casting for you. it works pretty well.

----------


## woesel

hmm maby i will try that how safe is  PQR?  against world of warcraft warden

but i search for fully automatic pvp bot becuase have more than one account
and dont have manny time atm

----------


## failroad

> hmm maby i will try that how safe is  PQR?  against world of warcraft warden
> 
> but i search for fully automatic pvp bot becuase have more than one account
> and dont have manny time atm


Hb for fully auto hands down. Pqr is for when you want to semi play

----------


## lionmairne

> Hb for fully auto hands down. Pqr is for when you want to semi play



Dude HB is sucking bad atm. they can't keep Auth servers up.

----------


## woesel

i agree hb sucks atm you can't do anything with it

----------


## Woxter

> Dude HB is sucking bad atm. they can't keep Auth servers up.


True. Very true. I am personally looking for other bots now cause I'm getting tired of Alpha trying Honorbuddy..

----------


## Malfunctions

for sure honorbuddy they got auth servers under control now

----------

